

Create 2D games in Lua and LÖVE. - therockhead
https://love2d.org/

======
stiletto
With the wife and boys out of town for a few nights, I took one afternoon to
see what I could make in 4 hours. I was really pleased with aspects of the
language and libraries that, compared to my language of trade (C/C++), enabled
me to add features almost as quickly as I could think of them. A+ would use
again, especially if they could figure out mobile platforms.

~~~
286c8cb04bda
For mobile, take a look at Moai[1]. I don't like it as much as LÖVE -- it
feels more low-level and fiddly to me --but it's Lua and it's pretty full-
featured.

[1] <http://getmoai.com/products/moai-sdk>

~~~
toddz
I work on Moai - we just shipped 1.0 last week. It's designed to be a
minimalist, open source framework for game development. We think that's the
best approach for experienced game devs - look at Bungie's Crimson Steam
Pirates on iOS and Chrome for an example of what you can achieve. If you need
a higher level scene manager, then check out Rapa Nui for Moai at
<https://github.com/ymobe/rapanui>

------
dermatthias
A real time killer and really great game concept developed in Löve is mari0, a
Mario and Portal clone.

<http://stabyourself.net/mari0/>

------
brink
Although not suitable for all games, my favorite part about this engine is how
well tied in box2d is in Löve. The developers have made it feel almost
seamless, which makes the engine a lot of fun to play with.
<https://love2d.org/wiki/Tutorial:Physics>

------
rg0ne
I discovered LÖVE sometime around this february. We have a Game-making group
at university, so I wanted to show them too. All went well until we looked at
the libraries :/

~~~
therockhead
What was wrong with them?

~~~
286c8cb04bda
Not the parent, but -- in my experience -- many libraries from the community
were written by enthusiastic amateur developers. Finding ones I enjoyed using
was very needle-in-a-haystack.

One recommendation: <https://github.com/kikito>

~~~
dannytatom
Along with that, a lot of the libraries (from what I could tell) put all the
code in one massive file in a forum thread and update it from there, making it
pretty time-consuming to keep up with changes.

That and there's no consistency between libraries as far as how they decide to
use classes.

~~~
anonymoushn
_That and there's no consistency between libraries as far as how they decide
to use classes._

This problem actually became so severe that there is now a "common interface"
that libraries can use on each other's objects.

------
Avshalom
This has been posted in some form or another a couple times, but, having
written a few thing with Löve I absolutely recommend it, especially if you're
looking for something to learn Lua but can't think of a project to start with.

------
teyc
I like LOVE. The only problem is the library names can get a bit x-rated for
teaching my young children.

